# £400 what should I spend it on



## Newtocoffee (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi everyone

Im a coffee noob and could really use everyone's expertise I have £400 to spend on making the best cup of coffee for the foreseeable future, what accessory and equipment ( espresso machine, grinder etc ) would everyone recommend on buying, at the moment all I have is a cup and spoon:drink:

Thank you


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you're interesting in making espresso and plan on a bright and expensive future in espresso making then one option would be to get a Gaggia Classic new or used for around £100, upgrade steam wand to the Rancilio one and also get a used Mazzer Super Jolly for around £200-250.

The Gaggia is a good starting point for you to learn on and the Mazzer SJ is an investment in the future. You will eventually need to upgrade the Gaggia as you learn more but the Mazzer will keep you happy for years.

Here are a couple of options

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Luigi-super-jolly-commercial-coffee-grinder-shop-or-home-use-MAZZER-/190796912306?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2c6c61d6b2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Jolly-Commercial-Coffee-Grinder-/181078433702?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2a291d9fa6

If you're just interested in making good cups of coffee this can be achieved with an aeropress (£20) and a porlex hand grinder (£30). Or a Baratza Encore or Virtuoso (£170-250).


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Gaggia Classic - £117

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Eureka Mignon - £270

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-matt-black.html

Milk Jug - £8

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/classic-milk-pitcher-570ml-20oz/p8

Simple 58mm Tamper - £18

http://www.madebyknock.com/buy.html

Total: £413

Or have a look around on eBay for secondhand grinders.

Edit: sorry Fatboyslim we must've posted at almost the same time


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If you don't fancy used a new classic can be had for £150-£180 I recently got one, I would allow 10% of budget for incidentals and bits......


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Never underestimate how many little bits you need extra. But yes for that budget a Classic with new MC2 or used grinder is your best bet.


----------



## Newtocoffee (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help, going to purchase the classic soon


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a classic sitting around... I've listed it before a week or so ago but I had to pull out of the sale because my to be machine was also pulled out from under me


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Eureka Mignon - £270
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-matt-black.html


Ouu I like that a lot, is it stepless?


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Ouu I like that a lot, is it stepless?


 Yeah I think that uses a worm gear. We have one of those in our training room, so they can't be that bad. Haven't used it myself yet


----------



## ahgee2 (Apr 30, 2012)

hopsyturvy said:


> Yeah I think that uses a worm gear. We have one of those in our training room, so they can't be that bad. Haven't used it myself yet


They're better than not bad, they're very good! I had one next to a SJ in my kitchen for a few weeks, and ended up selling the SJ on the basis of cup quality alone. This was single dosing, maybe the SJ would have won with a full hopper (apparently it makes a big difference).


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

ahgee2 said:


> maybe the SJ would have won with a full hopper (apparently it makes a big difference).


Yeah absolutely, we used an SJ in our cafe, and if the hopper was even just less than 1/3 full it would start to affect the grind.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

hopsyturvy said:


> Yeah absolutely, we used an SJ in our cafe, and if the hopper was even just less than 1/3 full it would start to affect the grind.


Probably would but if you were dialled in to single dosing I don't see why it would mean the grind would be worse - same beans going through the same burrs. Just that extra weight on the hopper pops extra weight on the upper burr carrier possibly leading to a slightly finer grind.

Obviously the SJ would be faster to grind with a full hopper than when single dosing


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

hopsyturvy said:


> Yeah absolutely, we used an SJ in our cafe, and if the hopper was even just less than 1/3 full it would start to affect the grind.


Would you say it affected consistency in any way not having a full hopper?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

ahgee2 said:


> They're better than not bad, they're very good! I had one next to a SJ in my kitchen for a few weeks, and ended up selling the SJ on the basis of cup quality alone. This was single dosing, maybe the SJ would have won with a full hopper (apparently it makes a big difference).


I agree, having compared my Mignon to a mates SJ we both agreed that the little Mignon actually produced a better cup (he was a bit miffed having shelled out for a new SJ). Not sure why it should be but I think the solidity of the burr positioning allows for excellent consistent grind.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

If I was starting again and buying new I'd go for a Mignon. Not many of them about used though. Very happy with the Vario but not convinced it's worth the extra £80 if buying from new.


----------



## ahgee2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> Probably would but if you were dialled in to single dosing I don't see why it would mean the grind would be worse - same beans going through the same burrs. Just that extra weight on the hopper pops extra weight on the upper burr carrier possibly leading to a slightly finer grind.
> 
> Obviously the SJ would be faster to grind with a full hopper than when single dosing


I think it's a little more complicated than that - it's the number of beans going through the burrs per second, more "bean on bean" grinding with a full hopper, which is bound to make a difference, though not one I would like to attempt to quantify! There is some discussion of this on the web, see for example

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/compak-k8-single-dose-vs-hopper-big-difference-t23789.html

It does, however, seem reasonable to me that large burr grinders are more susceptible to this issue than small burr grinders, which may help explain the superior Mignon performance with single doses.


----------

